# help with olecranon bursectomy



## tmgexp1@yahoo.com (Mar 28, 2013)

Doc does an open irrigation and debridement and bursectomy with wound packing closure. Pt has septic olecranon bursitis.  Would this be 24105 and 23935?  Thanks for any help with this!


----------



## moodymom (Apr 5, 2013)

Well the codes I would choose from would be 23931 or 24105. If your surgeon removes the entire bursa the I would code 24105..if only debridement/drainage then I would code 23931. DX 726.33


----------

